# A Potential Weekend LTD Stirling



## BobWarfield (Jan 18, 2008)

I got the Jaxa free floating LTD Stirling kit and it turned out great. Runs well on a cup of coffee. I love it because its elegant and works like the industrial grade Sunpower Stirling.

Here are a few pix:







Note that everything here could be done on a lathe: no need for a mill. Handy to keep that in mind.






There's also a movie: http://www.cnccookbook.com/img/StirlingEngines/JaxaFreePiston/P1010117.MOV

Ignore the soundtrack, the kids had some crazy TV show on in the background. 

I'd love to scale this little guy up a bit, but I'm not sure what the scaling rules are for a Stirling like this. I'm guessing from the way it operates, I want to scale on surface area. In other words, a 2x scale up would mean doubling the surface area of the piston faces and scaling the other dimensions proportionally.

Does anyone know if that would work for a Stirling?

The other funky feature of this engine are the celluloid springs. Not sure how they'd scale.

More pictures on my web site: http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCJaxaStirling.htm

All in all, its a very clever little engine. You can get one from this eBay seller: http://stores.ebay.com/Mens-Gangu

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 20, 2008)

I would like to get one and reverse engineer it.

I also like THIS.






A flame licker model car.

Eric


----------



## schwartzer (May 25, 2009)

This is called a free piston Stirling engine. It runs on the resonant frequency of 2 springs in this case celluloid spring and air. I might have the equations some where... It might be easier to build it and play with different spring constants.
cheers


----------

